# Help me pick a varient !



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

Tropheus Kaiser Ikola
Tropheus Red Rainbow Kasanga 
Tropheus Muzi Cherry Rainbow
Tropheus musanga
Tropheus Lufubu
Tropheus Mpulungu Kasakalawe
Tropheus Kalambo
Tropheus Katoto

If you have these list to choose from, which one will you go for. I have a group of ilangi and would like something distinctively different in my next colony of say 30. :dancing: 
help me out !


----------



## dwhit0725 (Feb 29, 2008)

I would definitely go with the Tropheus Lufubu. If I ever get anymore room (I keep six varients), I'm going to get me some.


----------



## dww-law (Jun 1, 2007)

Nothing matches a large colony of Ikola. Some individuals my look better but Ikola is the best looking throughout the colony.


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

i like both suggestion so far... :fish: :fish:


----------



## dwhit0725 (Feb 29, 2008)

I had a choice to get either wild caught blue rainbows or wild caught Tropheus Lufubu and chose the blue rainbows. Not that I regret my choice, but I want some Lufubus now. Well, after I get me some yellow rainbows  Well, after I get some room to put in another tank! :drooling:


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

are lufubus close to ilangi ?


----------



## dwhit0725 (Feb 29, 2008)

They are very close to the same area of the lake, however to me they are different in coloration.


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

I've never seen them in person and they coloration seems to vary a whole lot in different pictures. thats one thing I had trouble with rainbows


----------



## dgarnier (Dec 11, 2007)

I just got 60 ikols yesterday and I do have to say together they do look nice


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Ikola, Moops, or Kalambo would be my choice in that list.


----------



## katytropheus (Jul 13, 2008)

Ikola


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

geoff, who else has ikola colony in houston area ?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Geoff and the Geeks have Ikola.

I would go with these in this order....

Ikola....all available since they look more impressive in larger groups.
Muzi......the pictures I have seen make them look good!
Lufubu....well.....they look [email protected]$$!


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

well thats not too bad then, I like moops but the fact that houston is flooded with moops is kinda a turn off. i guess ikola it is.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

If your looking for completely different no one in Houston that I know of has them..

go with..

Tropheus Muzi Cherry Rainbow or Tropheus musanga

Mike has Lufubu for sale, and Extreme has Kalambo for sale. No-one is keeping them that I am aware.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

No matter what Andri, you need to pic what fish you like the most. Its going to be your money.

If you like moops most, get them.

Trust me you will not be disapointed in them. They are the best looking Tropheus alpha to omega in my opinion.


----------

